# Baby Names Help!



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 29, 2010)

Starting to think about names for the baby.

Boy's name is really up in the air, however the middle name has been set so take that into account when giving suggestions.

______ Raymond Glaser

Some ideas we have had are:

Stuart Raymond Glaser

Lukas Raymond Glaser

Girl's names are kind of limited. Since our first two girls are Lily and Mackenzie we are wanting to keep the alphabet thing going and name the next one a First Name beginning with "N". The only one we both liked so far is:


Norah Belle Glaser


Looking forward to the ideas!


----------



## christiana (Apr 29, 2010)

Michael Raymond Glaser is beautiful! My first son was Michael Raymond. Just goes together so well!


----------



## JennyG (Apr 29, 2010)

Why not go Biblical? Timothy Raymond goes nicely....or James Raymond (I'm sure James Watson Otwell wouldn't mind the duplication)
Then for a girl, if it must be N, Naomi is pretty

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------

though I do like Nancy's suggestion as well (and it's Biblical too!)


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 29, 2010)

For a girl, I like either Noel or Naomi.


----------



## TimV (Apr 29, 2010)

Megatron.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 29, 2010)

"Magnus" already got turned down unfortunately, along with Cotton, Increase, and Wilhelmus.


----------



## JennyG (Apr 29, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> For a girl, I like either Noel or Naomi.


Noel is a boys name!! it ought to be Noelle How about Natalie, which I believe means the same?


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 29, 2010)

How about "Everybody Loves" ?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 29, 2010)

Too dated...


----------



## christiana (Apr 29, 2010)

A friend named her daughter Noalie, as her husband was Noel. Lovely name and rather different.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 29, 2010)

JennyG said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > For a girl, I like either Noel or Naomi.
> ...


 
 Actually, on this side of the pond, I've seen females with Noel as a name. But I think I do like Noelle better.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 29, 2010)

Anna likes Nathan or Nicholas.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 29, 2010)

My almost arrived (next couple of weeks) granddaughter will be named "Charis" (as in χαρις = grace).

I also have a Micah, Carson, Dylan, and Rylan among the grandkids.
(My kids were Arol Everett, Joshua David, Sarah Jeanette, Nathan Paul, and Joy Anna.)


----------



## larryjf (Apr 29, 2010)

For boys names i kinda like:

Benjamin Raymond Glaser
James Raymond Glaser

For girl names i kinda like:

Nicole Anne Glaser
Nadia Elise Glaser
Naomi Faith Glaser


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 29, 2010)

May I just suggest that if you do go with Lucas (which I like!) you take the traditional spelling instead of using a k. I have friends with nontraditional spellings and its always been a problem for them. 

(For a girl, I do like Norah (although I would again say go with the traditional spelling just to keep her from going crazy when she's older!)

I didn't realize your wife was having another child - Congratulations!


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, we have a Uriah and and Obed so I don't know if you want our suggestions. If you want to keep the alphabet going, how about Nathan Raymond?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 29, 2010)

I also recommend checking sites like List of Names - Fun Name Lists - Baby Name Ideas - Parents.com to see what's popular, overused, etc. I thought Grace would not be common, and I hadn't seen it on the top ten lists, but it must be in the top 25, which I wish I'd known.


----------



## JennyG (Apr 29, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...


I wasn't being too serious - actually, when we were at the baby-naming stage, it was proverbial with us that
"in America, _anybody_ can be called _anything_!!" 
-This after hearing a friend's story about a new class she was teaching - she asked them all their names, and hearing one girl pronounce what she took to be a beautiful and unusual Shakespearian name, said "oh, how lovely - now, how do you spell it- P, O, R, T, I, A....?"
the girl replied,"no, p.o.r.s.c.h.e"


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 29, 2010)

We have an elder whose daughter is named Niamh ("Bright" in Irish and pronounced Nev).


----------



## lynnie (Apr 29, 2010)

Go to the gift shop at the closest tourist trap if it is a girl, or maybe a 5 Below store, and pick a name that is on the mugs and pencils and necklaces and other gizmos. Trust me on this one, or you will never hear the end of it ( mine kept her Romanian name Yasmina which is never, ever, ever on anything at the shops. You would not believe what suffering we have caused  )


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 29, 2010)

We have an associate pastor when a son named "Freedom" and a daughter named "Shining."


----------



## TimV (Apr 29, 2010)

There was a kid in New Guinea in our village named Boot, since his dad kicked his mom while she was preggers. In SA we had a woman on the farm called King Size, since she was a bit heavy. Tribal names are the best.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 29, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> My almost arrived (next couple of weeks) granddaughter will be named "Charis" (as in χαρις = grace).


 
Since we are now discovering that "Grace" is a more common name than we first thought, I now wish we had gone this route with Charis...


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 29, 2010)

Benjamin, since you are the big Pirates fan, how about Doumit for a first name?

Or you could go with Barry Bonds Glaser.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 29, 2010)

How about Andy Van Slyke or, or even better Spanky LaValliere.


----------



## JML (Apr 30, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> How about Andy Van Slyke or, or even better Spanky LaValliere.


 
Or Sid Bream

(Remember I'm a Braves fan)


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 30, 2010)

As am I, John. Just don't suggest to Benjamin that he name his kid "Francisco Cabrera Glaser."


----------



## JML (Apr 30, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> As am I, John. Just don't suggest to Benjamin that he name his kid "Francisco Cabrera Glaser."


 
True. Cabrera got the hit and Sid Bream lumbered around 3rd and scored the winning run. Ah the memories. Distant memories now since the Braves have lost 9 in a row.


----------



## Tripel (Apr 30, 2010)

Make sure you look up potential names on the *Baby Name Wizard*. It will show you the popularity of that name over each decade of the past 130 years. It's a great resource for those who want to pick a popular name or something original.


----------



## Mindaboo (Apr 30, 2010)

I like William Raymond or Matthew Raymond.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 30, 2010)

William Raymond Glaser


----------



## au5t1n (May 1, 2010)

Jehoshaphat.


----------



## Micah (May 1, 2010)

Don't name your son Micah.


----------



## au5t1n (May 1, 2010)

Or you could always go the American Puritan route and pick something like "If-Christ-had-not-died-for-thee-thou-hadst-been-damned" ("Damned" for short) or perhaps "Flee-fornication." No joke; those are legitimate American Puritan names.

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

You may find this helpful -- http://gaminggeeks.org/Resources/KateMonk/England-Medieval/Puritan.htm


----------



## dudley (May 1, 2010)

Biblical names are very much in today, I think Noah is Kewl!


----------



## AThornquist (May 1, 2010)

austinww said:


> Or you could always go the American Puritan route and pick something like "If-Christ-had-not-died-for-thee-thou-hadst-been-damned" ("Damned" for short) or perhaps "Flee-fornication." No joke; those are legitimate American Puritan names.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------
> 
> You may find this helpful -- http://gaminggeeks.org/Resources/KateMonk/England-Medieval/Puritan.htm


 

 They sound like good college nicknames too! 

And I think Lukas Raymond Glaser is a fine name.


----------



## JennyG (May 1, 2010)

At the time of the English Civil War there ewas a famous Parliamentarian named Praise-God Barebones, plus another whose surname I forget called Bind-theirKings-with-Chains-and-Their-Nobles-with-Links-of-Iron.
One guy I've heard of but can't remember where, had for a Christian name the whole first verse of Isaiah 43.
(History doesn't relate whether he got called "But", for short)


----------



## Willem van Oranje (May 1, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Starting to think about names for the baby.
> 
> Boy's name is really up in the air, however the middle name has been set so take that into account when giving suggestions.
> 
> ...


 
Robert, Markus, Reuben, Joseph, Simon, David, Seth, Asher, Silas

Naomi, Noelle, Nikki, Nancy, Nikoleta

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------




Montanablue said:


> May I just suggest that if you do go with Lucas (which I like!) you take the traditional spelling instead of using a k. I have friends with nontraditional spellings and its always been a problem for them.
> 
> (For a girl, I do like Norah (although I would again say go with the traditional spelling just to keep her from going crazy when she's older!)
> 
> I didn't realize your wife was having another child - Congratulations!


 
Lucas would be traditonal Latin. Lukas would be traditional German.

---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------




Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> "Magnus" already got turned down unfortunately, along with Cotton, Increase, and Wilhelmus.


 
Ouch! Denied. I successfully named our youngest Titus Boanerges.


----------



## au5t1n (May 1, 2010)

I've settled on "Elected No-Merit Glaser" or "Search-the-Scriptures Hate-Evil Glaser." Let me know what you end up using.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 1, 2010)

Active-and-Passive-Obedience Glaser

Double-Imputation Glaser

Instruments-Are-Tied-To-The-Temple Glaser


----------



## au5t1n (May 1, 2010)

That's the spirit!


----------



## Peairtach (May 1, 2010)

If-I-had-not-sinned-I-would-not-have-known-grace Raymond Glaser.

The above name can be used for both males and females, because all have sinned

A (more?) biblical alternative would be Mahershalalhashbaz Raymond Glaser.

Historical...........

Luther Zwingli Calvin Knox Farel Beza Raymond Glaser.

More from the New Testament.......

Joshua,Yeshua........................Yaveh is Salvation

Mattityahu................................Gift of Yaveh.

Yochanan Marcus.....................Yaveh has been gracious, Consecrated to Mars

Loukas/Lucas...........................Light or bright

Paulus.....................................Small or humble

Shaul........................................Asked for

Timotheos...............................Honouring God

Titus.........................................?

Philemon..................................?

Yaakov.................................Heel or leg-puller

Shimon Kefa.........................He (God) has heard, Stone

Yehudah..............................Praise


----------



## Timothy William (May 1, 2010)

TimV said:


> Megatron.


 
Boy or girl?

I'm partial to William, as that is my middle name, and I like the suggestion of Zwingli as a middle name (on another discussion board I go by the screen name Zwingli.)


----------

